# Squeaker with swollen eyes



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

Same old story, found a baby pigeon...

His eyes were extremely swollen, he looked like ET. There was some blood on the beak, not a lot, no injury anywhere. Gave him water and vitamins, place some ice around the eyes, next day took him to the vet. As there is no discharge in the eyes, the vet inclines to believe there's no infection and either he was hit by a car or something else or attacked by some other animal.
Still he gave him antibiotics, just in case. He didnt give him any ointment and I forgot to ask.

For sure some anti inflammatory ointment would help, as the ice helped a little bit. Anyone has any ideas?


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*more pics*

adding pics


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Given that it's both eyes we can rule out an injury.

Do you have antibiotics ? I would start him/her _*immediately*_ on a combo of Metronidazole (Flagyl) + either Cipro (Baytril) or Amoxycillin.

What meds did teh vet give ?

Can you also get some Medacam from the vet ? That is a very powerful anti-inflammatory. 

If you can, do all of those 3 drugs: Metro + Cipro (or Amoxy) + Medacam.

It could be some form of something called umbilical canker, or it could be some other infection. I tend to disagree that it's some sort of injury, really.

I would start all 3 meds ASAP.....

Is he/she eating ? Did you check the mouth for canker ?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, it's definitely an infection. I'd probably actually go with a Doxycycline, especially with Tylosan (Doxy-T). However, it's also possible to treat that with a topical ophthalmic antibiotic ointment (should be for eyes) like a Polymyxin B--there's a bunch of different forms. Normally, you can 't get ophthalmic ointments without a prescription for some reason or another but sometimes you can get them from a vet.

If you're stuck, you might just have to take what a feedstore has on hand, which might be a powdered Tetracycline (like Terramycin). Where basically are you, we might have resources in your area.

Pidgey


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

As I said, the vet prescribed him an antibiotic called Ronaxan which is Doxycycline.
I was looking for some ointment to apply externally which would be possible to get without prescription here in UK.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ophthalmic ointments are virtually always prescription here in the US, don't know why. He's actually got a very slight case of conjuctivitis, at least, that's what it looks like without the benefit of being able to handle him. What that means is the inflammation of the tissue surrounding the eyes. Pigeons can have an infection by mycoplasms that don't cause primary illness but can cause that--those are pretty difficult to get rid of.

I guess, though, to answer your question, you need a UK member.

Pidgey


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Pidgey, I had a look on Google.uk and they have this as a behind the counter medicine, meaning you don't need a prescription, but will need to ask the pharmacist to purchase it. What do you think?

http://www.boots.com/en/GoldenEye-0-15-w-w-Eye-Ointment-5g_11416/

Karyn


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Search me... never heard of the stuff to the best of my (fading) knowledge...

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

How long is the course of meds and is he still on it?

If it is conjunctivitis and/or sinusitis then it is quite possibly a result of another (loosely speaking) respiratory infection. I had one who definitely had conjunctivitis (resulting from an earlier illness) for which she had not been treated. Very pronounced swelling of the eye-cere. It cleared up very fast with Baytril in that instance.

Colloidal Silver is also quite good for eye problems, as a topical application, but the meds should clear up an infection anyway.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Search me... never heard of the stuff to the best of my (fading) knowledge...
> 
> Pidgey


Me either. I believe ointments or drops advised for birds and other pets are not available OTC.


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

He's been on meds for 1 day and a half now, I dont see any improvements.
I also have Flagyl-s, should I add this, or wait?


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Last year we saw a number of birds (four exactly) with the same symptoms here. A blood culture developed Candida albicans, a fungus. C.albicans moves fairly rapidly with death occurring about two days after the eyes close. There is no exudate and the nictating membrane is always intact. Death is sudden and unexpected.
The problem is getting an antifugal medication into the birds system in time. Difluconizole will work for the PO route but it usually takes about five days to get a sustained therapeutic level into the blood. Amphotericin works if you can get it and find some vet that knows how to administer it through the humerus (wing bone).
Despite all of that there is the offhand chance the bird's immunity system will overcome.
Best of luck!


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Overmarco where are you in the UK?

I posted a problem with a 12 day old baby which isnt too disimilar to this (you can find the post in the illness section) I may well be able to get some Chloraphenical eye drops to you plus maybe spartrix tabs, which did wonders for my baby who is now fully recovered. 

I finally cured my squab with a comination of Baytril, Flagyl and a course of Spartrix + regular antibiotic eye drops (chloraphenical) 

This may not be the same problem but I will help if I can?


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies

I managed to get my hands on some veterinary ointment. Until now I have given him:
- Ronaxan (doxycycline) 10mg/day for 8 days 
- Flagyl-S (metronidazole) 3ml day for	6 days
- Asocilin ointment (streptomycin and penicillin) for 4 days

The infection retreated about 2 days ago, I noticed immediate good signs after the ointment - the color of the eye lids changed from dark blue to almost normal. The swelling reduced but not completely. Because I applied a lot of ointment, the feathers on its head were affected a little bit, some fell off. Im sure they will grow back but now he's cold and puffed up most of the time, but all good with the help of a heating lamp (not sure if he manages to sleep under that red light but he loves the heat, he stretches just like the ferals in the sun).

Unless someone objects here is my plan:
- once I finish the doxycycline from the vet (he only prescribed 10 days) I will stop administering doxycycline
- continue with Flagyl-S for another 4 days
- use the ointment as long as its needed

@Grimaldy
If its candida indeed, Flagyl-S (metronidazole) should have helped. But I know for a fact that antibiotics can cause/increase candida infections so I do hope its not candida.
Does anyone know a place in London UK where you can get a blood culture performed on an animal?

@Comriest
Thanks for the offer, I think I am covered for now. I read your other post, I dont think its the same issue. BTW, beautiful squab


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

No, Metronidazole doesn't work for fungal infections--it has activity against some bacteria and protozoa. Technically, those are more like animals and fungi are more like plants. The medications known as antifungals actually act more like plant-growth inhibitors than antibiotics.

In any case, it's likely that there was a problem (infection) living in the surface tissues of the eyes and/or the underside of the eyelids that the topical ointment is working on but the systemics haven't been able to touch so well seeing it (the infection) is technically outside of the body.

Or... there's some other reason that we don't know.

Pidgey


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

All antibiotics pose a danger to the recipient, which is a very good reason to be extremely careful about the why and wherefore of using them.

The evidence you have suggests that the infection, whatever it may be, is external, not internal, and more antibiotic will have a minimal effect, if any at all. Stay with the ointments applied to the eye.

You need the lab materials in hand to run a blood culture and it appears to be clear by now that if it were a fungus infection your bird would not be here anymore. It takes about 24-72 hours to get answers from a culture dish.

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi,

Pigeon looks ok now, but it didnt grow in size. I wonder if something else is wrong with him.
His squeaking changed the tone its not high pitched anymore, sounds almost like a duck.
Could that be a sign of some lungs/aerial problems?


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

As a baby pigeon matures its "voice" or sound emissions change, starting with a shrill squeak or screech, then a kind of high pitched quack or moan, then often a kind of a mewing cry then a something of a growl.


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*Update*

Eye infection healed well, all was ok until today.
He is limping, and I found a blue spot on its legg. It looks like a bruise but I know how he would have got it. Im attaching a picture, please take a look.

Here's a better picture.

https://picasaweb.google.com/overmarco/Pingu


----------

